# Lekarze > Forum gastrologiczne >  Biały osad na języku oraz inne...

## Kartofelek

Witam , na początku chciałbym się z wszystkimi przywitać tak więc , Cześć , chciałbym opisać moje problemy z zdrowiem , chciałbym zaznaczyć że mam 18 lat ,tak więc:
-Mam na języku biały nalot , próbowałem usuwać "mechanicznie"...niestety nic nie zdziałałem , stosowanie środków takich jak Dentosept , Dentosept A,Nystatyna,Aphtin... jak zwykle nie podziałało , dodam że nalot śmierdzi (nawet bardzo) po polizaniu jakiejś części ciała
-Czasem wydaje mi się że mam nieprzyjemny zapach z ust ,myję zęby przynajmniej 2 razy dziennie.
-Nadmiernie pocenie... to chyba mój największy problem , pocę się siedząc , pocę się nie wykonując żadnych męczących prac fizycznych , pocę się podczas gdy idę do szkoły, pot nie śmierdzi , ale jest słony , dodam że pocę się na całym ciele z wskazaniem na pachy , plecy twarz oraz stopy.. stosowałem także sporo specyfików np takich jak Perspiblock, Antidral ( oraz całą masę innych antyperspirantów) , różne napary ziołowe... oczywiście nic nie podziałało.
-Ciągle czuję spływająca wydzielinę po gardle , czasem jej wcale niema a czasem muszę ciągle przełykać tą flegmę (?)
-Łupież... tak łupież , stosowałem naprawdę sporą liczbe róznych specifyków zaczynając od tych droższych np.Nizoral czy innych polecanych przez lekarzy kończąc na różnych nie znanych szamponów przeciwłupieżowych , oczywiście żaden nie pomógł.
-Śmierdzące prącie, stosowanie wielu środków nawet z sterydami na receptę nie pomogły.
-Nadmierna produkcja woskowiny w uszach prowadząca do jego zapchania, ale z tym sobie jakoś radzę... 
-Czasami swąd w okolicach odbytu... dodam że nie mam owsików.
-Pryszcze i trądzik (ale to chyba normalna sprawa w tym wieku?) ale także na plecach , i w nadmiernych ilościach.
-Bardzo szybko tłuszcząca się skóra twarzy oraz głowy.
-Także często posiadam problemy z koncentracją , podczas nauki czasami bardzo cięzko przyswajam nowy materiał.
Tak więc to jeszcze pewnie nie wszystko (jak przypomne sobie coś jeszczę - napiszę)... czy wie ktoś co mi dolega , do jakiego lekarza się udać , jakie badania zrobić. Dodam że te problemy bardzo przeszkadzają mi w codziennym życiu , robię się coraz bardziej zamknięty w sobie... i nieśmiały , ograniczam się poznawać nowych osób , muszę się przyznać że miałem nawet myśli samobójcze.
Mam nadzieję że ktoś wpuści światełko nadziei....
Pozdrawiam i dziękuje z góry za odpowiedzi.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Niezbędna jest wizyta u lekarza rodzinnego, który wystawi skierowanie na badania, na pewno trzeba zrobić na początku badania ogólne. Następnie z większością dolegliwości, ktore wymieniłeś musisz udać się do dermatologa. 
Jesli chodzi o trądzik, to trzeba to leczyć nie bagatelizuj tego, mój kolega zaniedbał i teraz ma z tym problemy, musi wydać pieniądze na lasery, aby pozbyć się szpecących blizn po tradziku.

----------

